

ES2015 is not backward compatible with ES5 - tbassetto
http://bocoup.com/weblog/es2015-nightmarefile/

======
Nadya
I dislike it was made with as clickbait - but on the other hand I probably
wouldn't have read the entire thing otherwise... so I'll tolerate it this
time!

TL;DR:

The breaking changes only occur in rare, isolated, and "who would even do
that?" scenarios.

My opinion on the matter:

I've always had a huge dislike for (most) cases of backwards compatibility
when it sacrifices potential progress to avoid breaking things of the past.
Why should everyone be dragged down instead of others forced to improve?

It saddens me that backwards compatibility and "reaching the largest audience"
is the reasons for this: marketing. A 'reliable' tool that isn't going to
break all your old code 3 releases later is more likely to be used for
production to avoid maintenance/rewriting of legacy code.

So I know "why" \- but dislike that that is how things work.

